
Coronavirus Outbreak Stats – Data from John Hopkins University, Updated Daily - stanislavb
https://charts.mongodb.com/charts-coronavirus-dashboard-yamfx/public/dashboards/4b328ffa-ba5d-435e-af11-b39fc974e47a
======
irjustin
Really wish there was a simple table of the countries. That circle chart is
horrific and zooming into the map is almost equally bad.

